# Moving to South Africa from UK - advice needed



## paulvalentine (May 8, 2013)

Hi there,

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. My South African partner/husband (we had a civil partnership last December) and I want to settle in Durban this summer (which we're very excited about!). We have been together for three years.

Is it correct that I have to apply for a Temporary Resident Permit but wouldn't be able to work unless I had a job with skills needed in SA (I work in the media)? We will be setting up our own business in about a year's time so should we set up a company in both our names now and from the UK or would this slow down the applying for a Temporary Resident Permit.

Anyone who has experience in this would be great. Thank you so much.

Paul


----------



## Estie (May 23, 2013)

Hi Paul, you will be accompanying your life partner in SA, so you will be applying on this basis and you may in fact work in any field, which will be added onto the permit. Hope this helps.
Regards
Estie


----------



## paulvalentine (May 8, 2013)

Hi Estie - thank you for your reply. So, even though we've been together less than five years I can still apply for a work permit? Do I apply for this at the same time as my temporary resident permit? Also, would it be easier to go through a specialist visa company or is it just as easy to go direct to the embassy/consulate in London?

Thank you.... Appreciate your help.

Paul


----------



## Estie (May 23, 2013)

Hi Paul,

If you are married to the SA citizen you can apply for a temporary residence permit based on that fact, irrespective of the duration of your relationship. The same goes if you are only in a life partnership (ie not married but living together as partners). The 5 year period is only applicable when you apply for permanent residence in South Africa.

Should you have a job offer and the necessary documentation to accompany the application, you can apply for everything at once. 

You can also enter SA and then change your status once you are here. You are more than welcome to forward me your email address and we can discuss your options in more detail.

Regards
Estie


----------



## paulvalentine (May 8, 2013)

Hi Estie - thanks again for your reply. Would you mind if I could ask you more questions directly through email (sorry - would like reassurance on what the best process is so I don't get tripped up!). My email address is pauljonnash at gmail. Thank you.. Paul


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

paulvalentine said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated. My South African partner/husband (we had a civil partnership last December) and I want to settle in Durban this summer (which we're very excited about!). We have been together for three years.
> 
> ...


Hi Paul, sorry for the late reply. You may apply for what Estie mentions, but you must prove cohabitation and shared finances, both can be tricky, but mostly easily done.

Regarding working, you can, but a work endorsement is not simply "any field" dropped onto your permit. On a relative's permit (your life partner permit is a type of relative's permit), one may not work at all. A signed work contract (preferably without an end date) is the main document you'll need, and upon application for the work endorsement, your permit type will automatically change.


----------



## paulvalentine (May 8, 2013)

Hi Legalman - thank you for your reply...

I think I understand.. So, I should:

1. Complete the BI 1738 and attach all of the relevant documents (medical, etc)
2. Include shared finances and proof of cohabitation
3. Take to London embassy, wait 30 days, hopefully it'll go through and book flights

On the BI 1738 document it doesn't specify if applying for a Spousal visa - is there another document, or because of my attached documents they assume that's what I'm applying for?

Also, if I don't have a job lined up (but can be supported) will this make it more tricky? I would like to find a job when in SA - so perhaps I could apply for a work permit on arrival? It's this part I'm still not 100% clear on, and I want to make it run as smoothly as possible.... 

Thank you - your advice is much appreciated.

Paul


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

A Spousal Permit is a type of Relative's Permit. You cannot get a Spousal Permit without being married and having a unabridged marriage certificate.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

LegalMan said:


> Hi Paul, sorry for the late reply. You may apply for what Estie mentions, but you must prove cohabitation and shared finances, both can be tricky, but mostly easily done.
> 
> Regarding working, you can, but a work endorsement is not simply "any field" dropped onto your permit. On a relative's permit (your life partner permit is a type of relative's permit), one may not work at all. A signed work contract (preferably without an end date) is the main document you'll need, and upon application for the work endorsement, your permit type will automatically change.


I just thought I might add that when my husband and I filed for his permanent residency - didn't have to show joint finances or that we lived together. I don't know if that's because we were living abroad and got married in the USA....


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi MissGlobal,

It's cause you were already married. You have to do all that for Life Partner Permit.


----------



## Jonathan Nelson (Jun 4, 2013)

*To help you*

Hey

I have just got back from London and just got back to South Africa so I know the feeling over being overwhelmed about all the scepticism surrounding South Africa.

Please feel free to email me any questions to jonathan.l.nelson(at)gmail(dot)com and I will try help as far as I can.

South Africa is an awesome place to live if you do it right!

Kind regards

Jonathan Nelson


----------



## Ina Garde (Jun 15, 2013)

paulvalentine said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated. My South African partner/husband (we had a civil partnership last December) and I want to settle in Durban this summer (which we're very excited about!). We have been together for three years.
> 
> ...


If I were you, I would start with temp residence permit. It takes 15 days to get thru after you submit application. to get a work endorsement, they will ask you to show a job offer letter as well as a contract of employment, may be better for you to get your work permit in SA. If you go to SA without a temp res permit, you might regret it because, the H.Affairs (home office ) is swamped by applicants, most people complain but, Im sure the people who have to deal with loads of applicants are completely stressed.
I have visited H.A in SA and, trust me, better to get your Temp permit in London which is valid for 2 yrs anyway. the work permit application is something that makes sense, you will be able to do that in SA if you have a job offer. It makes sense that is really needed by a company, they will wait for the permit to be issued before work commences,  the waiting time could be a good time to learn the local language and custom. or time to find a good cheap used car and learn to drive safely in SA. The people in the High com are quite friendly and very careful to see that the right things are done - which I feel is good. The earlier you submit, the better, the idea of going to SA without a temp residence permit is not worth it, you will feel better if you have a temp permit.
This is a belated reply, so, what was your experience?


----------

